# High Intensity glow in the dark paint?



## want2glo (Oct 9, 2008)

hello! Though I am new, I'm sure I'll fit right in with the DIY spirit

I am looking for high quality, **LONG** lasting, glow-in-the-dark paint with high light absorption. Something that will last 4-5 years, and will still be performing.

I'd like to keep costs low if possible, but for this project quality trumps costs. The quantity of paint needed isn't that much either, so I can afford really expensive stuff.

The project isn't too hard: painting my house number. However, finding a durable (rain resistant),*BRIGHT*,(something you could easily read from the street 30ft away at night) long lasting glow in the dark paint is tough. 

So research hounds and DIYers, what do you recommend?

(p.s. I don't want to electrify the numbers, not because I can't, but because I want Glow in the dark numbers )


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Rustoleum Glow In The Dark paint only glows for up to 2 hours. does that suit your needs? 
perhaps a solar/led would be better? http://www.solarilluminations.com/solar_house_number_sign_light.html
but what do i know? i'm just a mouse.....
DM


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Phosphorescence (that is the process involved in glow-in-the-dark products) is a process of gathering light energy, storing it chemically, and then re-emitting it gradually bit by bit. It is therefore dependent upon the amount of light energy that it absorbes...more light put in, the more comes out over longer periods of time.

So the question becomes what paint has the most phosphors in it that will do the job the longest? Well, can't answer that, but price from a dealer is a good place to start, as well as brand-name. The more phosphors, the brighter the light and the longer they will re-emit the energy.

All I can tell ya....how about just putting several layers of the same paint?


----------



## Psychopomp (Nov 16, 2009)

*info*

Hey ccarlisle ,. do you know where i can find some neat phophoresent paint in montreal ?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Haven't looked in Montreal - but we buy them on-line from DayGlo paints, in Cleveland I think...


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

You could mix some radium dust in with any semi-gloss paint and get the effect you are looking for. Just don't get too close to it. :jester:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is the same person that wanted gloss walls with an urban prostitute look. Want to play with him, fine. He showed up as a newbie a week ago looking for floor help as a dumb blonde. He is always a newbie.


----------



## David101 (Feb 1, 2021)

I found an article on bing about glow in the dark paint, hope that will help you, you can check here


----------

